# Canadian Soap Supply E-Stores



## Lindy (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some Canadian Suppliers:

The Fragrant Mall http://fragrantmall.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FM&Category_Code=ces They are in Campbell River and she sells Coconut Oil for $19.25 per 3kgs which I find pretty in-expensive.   Small store and really pleasant to deal with.

Aquarius Aromatherapy & Soap http://www.aquariusaroma-soap.com/

Voyageur Soap & Candle http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/

Golden Bough http://www.goldenbough.ca

New Directions http://www.newdirections.ca

Soap Supplier Index http://http://usasoap.us/index

Saffireblue http://www.saffireblue.ca

Canwax http://www.canwax.com

Thanks for posting your favourites - as people add their names I'll put them here on this list.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 19, 2008)

Lindy, I use Voyageur (I love them).  I also like Golden Bough www.goldenbough.ca (very good prices on larger quantities) and New Directions www.newdirections.ca


----------



## heartsong (Dec 20, 2008)

*x*

hi lindy!

i thought this link might be helpful-there's 30 soap suppliers listed in canada and 11 in BC. 

also packaging and all sorts of listings world wide.

http://usasoap.us/index/


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 20, 2008)

I use voyageur, they are great, helpful and friendly.

I use aquarius only if I have to, they are rude in person, but carry some items I can't get anywhere else.  I find something off about their FO's, and have been very disappointed with the scents I've bought there. Luckily I only invested in a couple.  I DO however love some of their packaging.

So far I haven't ventured out of bc, as I can drive to both locations.


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 22, 2008)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> I use voyageur, they are great, helpful and friendly.
> 
> I use aquarius only if I have to, they are rude in person, but carry some items I can't get anywhere else.  I find something off about their FO's, and have been very disappointed with the scents I've bought there. Luckily I only invested in a couple.  I DO however love some of their packaging.
> 
> So far I haven't ventured out of bc, as I can drive to both locations.



I agree with you about aquarius.  They used to be really good and I think that was due to one particular staff member. A few years ago she left the company and it hasn't been the same since.  I had them mess up my order three times and so now I only shop there occasionally for certain items like some of their packaging.

Check out Golden Bough if you want to save money on quantities.  They're nice too.  Voyageur is great.  I use them a lot.


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> hi lindy!
> 
> i thought this link might be helpful-there's 30 soap suppliers listed in canada and 11 in BC.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link, Heartsong.  I've never seen that one before.  It's great.  At one or another I think I've used most of those suppliers.  

A caution to everyone.....don't use Well Naturally.  She has a great selection but she has shorted my order and charged me the full price without ever sending the missing items.  It's impossible to reach her by e-mail or phone.  I'm only one of many who have had trouble with Well Naturally and she has been cited for bad business practices by the Better Business Bureau.  All the rest on that list of 11 are pretty good.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 22, 2008)

What a fabulous list!  There are a bunch there I haven't tried yet.  I tend to stick with the BC suppliers since this is where I live and it was nice to learn of some more BC ones.

I have to admit that I am using Voyageur more and more and I still use The Fragrant Mall because her pricing on Coconut Oil.

Thanks everyone for participating in this thread!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations!

I have ordered from www.saffireblue.ca (located in London, ON) and www.canwax.com a few times. I've been really happy with both!


----------



## misty (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, how I envy anyone close to these companies. I live in Sask. & to my knowledge there are none......I have ordered from Sapphire Blue (know at the time as Scent Sanctuary) & was quite pleased.
Thanks for all the info it has given me other companies to try.


----------



## liliya (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Misty.  I found a supplier from Clavet, SK called Lynden House Int'l.  They are at http://www.lyndenhouse.net/.  I got some great second hand molds from them.  Nice thing is they send via Canada post, so I'm not paying insane costs associated with couriers.  Good luck!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 29, 2009)

I have also had some issues with Aquarius just recently. They did not seem friendly at all in their email correspondence. I ended up cancelling my order. They have some really good prices on packaging and I may end up re-ordering in the future (if I can't find anything else) but they don't seem like the type of people I'd like to deal with on a regular basis!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Ashley I'm dealing with Monica there (Aquarius) and it seems as they get to know you (& you have to make the effort to get to know them since they won't) they give good service.  I had an issue with one of my soap molds and they took care of it right away plus sent me a free gift of several dozen little goldfish embeds after I had asked them to send me a couple of packages of 6.  So they are now getting a bit more of my business although Voyageur is still my favourite.


----------



## misty (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi liliya,  thanks so much for the info.....will definately check them out. I am aware of the same name company in Edmonton, wonder if they are part of them.  Are you in Sask. where abouts if I may ask?


----------



## KSL (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a great list! Thanks for posting, I will have to spend some time on each.

I live about 10 mins away from Canwax & save on shipping by just driving up there and picking up my goodies.  Thier price on Dead Sea Salt for the 50lb bag is great, and being able to pick it up saves me HUGE on shipping charges.  Of course, now I have a 50lb bag of dead sea salt.. LOL

I'm about 30 mins (traffic dependent) from ND.  Seems like they're out of stock on sometime I want at any given time, but I have ordered from them twice now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Misty where are you located ? I am in Saskatoon. 

I have bought from Canwax  several times and found the communication is non existent ,I had waited 2 weeks and heard nothing( don't they know soapers need their stuff STAT) , called them and they said they were waiting for something to come in ..This happened twice .Just email and let me know .
I find Canwax lye to be very very  ultra fine and way to fly away , even with a fabric softener sheet , it flies everywhere.I was putting a fabric softener sheet in a container and the lye actually flew up the sleeve of my sweatshirt , Of course I didn't know until it started to burn.( I just had disposable gloves on and they are to big )I know my bad but that was all I was doing , just putting the sheet in the container. It scared the heck out of me , what would stop it from flying under my "pretty and oh so fashionable goggles" and into my eyes.( I had the goggles on).
I tried voyageur and their lye is 100% not fly away, that is enough for me to switch.Voyageur shipping is better too, they will do greyhound for lye , not UPS..
Thats my 2 cents.

Kitn


----------



## Jody (Apr 3, 2009)

I deal with Voyageur A LOT and love them.  They are extremely helpfull and shipping is reasonable and FAST.  I recently sent someone there and they mentioned me and said that they told her that they knew exactly who I was and that they LOVE me.  Made me feel very special.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 3, 2009)

Voyageur is truly my favourite - they've never met me because I'm not close enough to go in but I'll tell you they are fantastic.  One time they were out of OO and they let me know and asked if I wanted to hold back on the rest of my order or wait and ship it all at once.  They also send me some wonderful cloth bags every now and then.  I love the fact that with my heavier orders they ship Greyhound which gets to me overnight and saves big time on cost.  I have gone back to my local grocery store for my lye even though it costs me more for a couple of reasons - one - political - they are part of the community and I do want to support my community where and when possible as long as it doesn't impact my bottom line to heavily & two - I like the thickness of the lye crystals better - it's a little heavier.  I do order from Aquarius now & then but you have to work to create a relationship with them - now that I have - I've gotten free stuff from them that is usable in my products....but I had to work hard to create the relationship which is a little backwards.


----------



## misty (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Kitn, so nice to know you're so close. I live in P.A. & as you can see not too close to any wholesalers...


----------



## KSL (Apr 6, 2009)

I put in an order with Aquarius Aroma on Friday around noon.
Before days end, I got a confirmation from Canada Post that it is en route.  Now, that to me is fantastic time!

I didn't get any notice about shipping charges though.. so now again I'm worried that they've sent me this package and I'm going to end up having paid a fortune for shipping without knowing/authorizing it.  Do ALL THE COMPANIES DO THIS?!  LOL  Or is it just somone trying to make me crazy?! LOL

I think I'll try Voyageur next... I am itching to try some kits... =)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

misty said:
			
		

> Hi Kitn, so nice to know you're so close. I live in P.A. & as you can see not too close to any wholesalers...



I contemplated doing wholesale here, but I would rather make the soap. Maybe when I retire ,I don't know..

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2009)

Kitn - my favourite supplier does both - makes soap which they sell to soapmakers to private label plus they sell supplies wholesale - the other one I use still makes and sells soap under another name plus they have the wholesale business.  I think (if you have the energy) that you can do both.


----------



## KSL (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, order's in.
They sure were fast!  I got the box yesterday and everything was well packaged.  I was impressed, they used newspapers and re-used some stuffing - which I think is fantastic.

only thing is, that they did charge me for shipping, without verifying the charge with me first.  THey just added it to the invoice and charged my credit card.  Now, I am okay with paying for shipping, but I dont' really like to do things this way.  I think its only fair that you know upfront what you're being charged for and okay that before they go and take your money... (or in this case credit.. lol).

I bought little 3gram jars - thought they'd be bigger but they weren't (website doesn't give you dimensions and I'm not familiar with size/weights yet), so they're smaller than I thought.  Now I have 100 of them... :roll:


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi - the only store I have used that gives me my shipping costs up front is U-Line.  The others I just know it's going to be tagged on and I also trust them, especially Voyageur, to find the least expensive method of shipping for me....

But that's just me and I know that doesn't work for everyone else.  What you could do maybe is in the "special instructions" section ask them to let you know how much shipping will be before they finalize your order?

HTH


----------



## KSL (Apr 8, 2009)

that surprises me.
I buy ALOT online... I'm also a stamper/scrapbooker and there is alot of supplies I buy online.  I find that soaper's suppliers are the only ones where I don't know what the shipping is upfront.  

The amount I paid, was reasonable, so if I wanted to buy something else in future, I would do what you suggested, to make a note - i was thinking of doing that but I thought i'd just let it run its course.

it is what it is.  I dont' think I would have completed the purchase without knowing the shipping charges, had I not read feedback from others on thier experiences.

I try to shop local whenever I can, and I'll continue to do that, especially when i don't know the shipping charges upfront.

Oh, and FYI, the shipping was just over $16.  A bit much in my opinion, but not TOO bad.  I would have been much more comfortable if the shipping label actually had the postage cost on the label, but it didn't.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

For packaging here is another resource here in Canada - http://www.oshun.bc.ca/Merchant2/merchant.mv?.

Might be worth a look...

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 9, 2009)

New Directions always gives shipping costs right away at checkout.


----------



## divadee (Apr 9, 2009)

*supplier in sask*

I found this one in Sask - havent' ordered anything yet and dont know if the shipping is reasonable or not - still new to all this but Misty said she was having a hard time finding suppliers from here

http://www.lyndenhouse.net/


----------



## KSL (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep, i buy whatever i can from ND because, well, I can drive there - so I don't pay anything for shipping =)

I have checked out Oshun for things too.... but there's nothing there I NEEED just yet.  Voyageur is my next stop I think....

i still need a couple things from ND and a couple things from Canwax... and.. and.... LOL wait.. is this an addiction?! LOL


----------



## misty (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks divadee, for suggesting Lynden House as well....liliya had also suggested that wholesaler in Clavet. Sk. So nice to find more soapers from Sask. on this board. May I ask where you are from?


----------



## divadee (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Misty 

I am in Regina - I havent tried soap - just starting with lip balm, bath bombs and massage bars


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in Ontario so I order mostly from Canwax and New Directions. Just thought I would mention that both of these places give you a shipping quote at checkout (which I like!!) I also don't like not knowing what the shipping is going to be. Whenever I order from a website that doesn't tell me the shipping cost at checkout I always make a note (if there is a spot for one when checking out) to contact me with the shipping cost BEFORE shipping. If there's no spot to type a note, I email them. 

Canwax's shipping is extremely reasonable (but could be because I am not THAT far from them). I order my palm and coconut oil from them in 20 lb quantities and last time I ordered both PLUS a whole bunch of other supplies, my shipping was around $40.... which is not bad at all considering the weight of all that! I find ND shipping pretty reasonable too.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 10, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I have bought from Canwax  several times and found the communication is non existent ,I had waited 2 weeks and heard nothing( don't they know soapers need their stuff STAT) , called them and they said they were waiting for something to come in ..This happened twice .Just email and let me know .
> 
> Kitn



I agree with this! I do order from Canwax quite often and while I have been very happy with the products I've ordered from them, communicating with them can be like pulling teeth. I can't count how many times I have emailed them asking questions about a certain product and they've never gotten back to me. That part definitely sucks about them. 

One thing they did do that impressed me was one time I ordered 20 4oz PET bottles and they only had 7 in stock. They sent me the 7 that they had FREE, for the inconvenience.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2009)

AshleyR, try this supplier for your PET bottles.  www.salbrobottle.com

Its worth the drive up to their showroom to see all the samples, then you can order on-line.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 10, 2009)

Gracie said:
			
		

> AshleyR, try this supplier for your PET bottles.  www.salbrobottle.com
> 
> Its worth the drive up to their showroom to see all the samples, then you can order on-line.



Thanks Gracie! Some awesome prices on that site.... I appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Kitn - my favourite supplier does both - makes soap which they sell to soapmakers to private label plus they sell supplies wholesale - the other one I use still makes and sells soap under another name plus they have the wholesale business.  I think (if you have the energy) that you can do both.



hey Lindy , I just noticed this,  thanks for posting , I really would not have thought of doing both. I don't have the energy unfortunately , I have some health issues . Maybe when things get better and I retire or win the lottery.( I better start buying tickets then).

Kitn


----------

